# Would Your Dog Do This



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Faithful hound in China


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I can say with almost total confidence that my dog would definitely not do that. Any sign of a hand offering food and she would be off to someone else's loyal pet. 

Still, we've only had her 2 months and she's just a baby, so she has time to develop a bit of loyalty.

Lesley


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A bloke i used to work with was followed one morning going to the bust stop to go to work As he went to get on the bus the dog followed him so he pulled the dog off and put it back on the pavement and shouted "stay"
9hrs later he got off the bus coming home from work and looking across the road the dog was still sitting there.

He took the dog home and kept it for 9 yrs till it passed away.

Phill


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I find animal behaviour quite extraordinary, our parrot seems to know certain things she has not been taught.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

There is a great film telling the true story of a dogs loyalty after his master dies ...

Hachiko...

http://www1.zmovie.tv/movies/view/hachiko-a-dogs-story

a dog lovers unmissable...


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

spatz1 said:


> There is a great film telling the true story of a dogs loyalty after his master dies ...
> 
> Hachiko...
> 
> ...


Ps , this web site takes a bit of practice to get to the film and you can close the adverts of dubious nature and well used by my mate that spring up :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

drcotts said:


> A bloke i used to work with was followed one morning going to the bust stop to go to work As he went to get on the bus the dog followed him so he pulled the dog off and put it back on the pavement and shouted "stay"
> 9hrs later he got off the bus coming home from work and looking across the road the dog was still sitting there.
> 
> He took the dog home and kept it for 9 yrs till it passed away.
> ...


Nice story Phil 

If anything happened to me my two dogs would be totally different.The Kerry Blue is an incredibly loyal dog and would probably react similarly to the dog in the video.

Our Welshie is an absolute crackpot and would stay there until she got the scent of a rodent or rabbit,then she would disappear for hours,only coming back when she felt like it. :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Only thing my boy dog is loyal to is food and the wheelie bin to prop his leg up for a widdle!

Greenie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Aaww how sweet! Reminds me of the Greyfriars Bobby story.

Of course there is no proof that he is not being fed and watered there and so waits for said food and water to arive. Cynical? Moi?  

My lurcher would probably hang around looking for me for a while. The Whippet would be off playing with all the local hounds!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't a clue

He's an adorable pain in the neck

Guards the motor home like a hound from the basker-ville

I wish he wouldn't

But he wont listen to me

Although nobody and I mean nobody will attack us in the van

But we haven't got any friendly visitors

He licks them to death 8O
Aldra


----------

